# Limping



## tangerineman (Nov 26, 2008)

My 6-month-old Toy Poodle Sammy started limping on one of his front paws/legs in the past few days. 

The reason I'm worried is there didn't seem to be any particular injury that would explain his limp - he wasn't stepped on or caught by a closing door.

In researching luxuriating patella, I've only seen reference to the condition in the hind leg. Does it occur in the front knees, does anyone know? 

He doesn't appear to be favouring that leg all the time, and still seems able to run with ease. 

I've poked around his pads, but can't find anything like a thorn, but he's black, making it more difficult to see anything.

I'm taking him to the vet on Monday if it hasn't cleared up by then. 

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Could it possibly be a bee sting on his paw? I don't know about where you live, but around our home here in California, honey bees are swarming and pollinating all plants and trees at this time. One of our dogs was sore on one of his front paws a few days ago, kept licking at it like crazy also. When I checked it out a dead honey bee fell out of between the pad on his paw. I found the stinger laying loose near his pad, I think that he had been able to lick the stinger out. I don't think that it penatrated very deep into his pad, so didn't get too much poison in him, but he was sore there for a few. Me on the other hand got stung by a bee about a week prior to that incident, while I was out in the yard near our lemon tree which happens to be full of bees right now, and btw thats the same area our dog went to take a poop, just prior to coming in sore with a bee in his paw pad. The bee that got me, got me real good on my lower neck, my hubby had to take a pair of tweezers and pull the stinger out, which was imbedded pretty good. That was over a week ago and it is still a little red and still a little sore. It was real sore for quite a few days though, thats what made me wonder if your "Sammy" may have been stung. Just an idea.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.offa.org/elbowinfo.html

Look on the OFA site, there is good info on elbow problems, not saying it is what it is, but I would check into it. Good luck, and I hope he gets better!


----------

